# weird message on ebay from previously unknown account



## RCO (Dec 18, 2020)

I got a weird message request on ebay the other day , looking for a second opinion if it may be a red flag or not ? 

it seemed innocent enough , someone wrote saying they were interested in obtaining items related to my local areas history , such as books , postcards , maps etc . I have at times previously posted things for sale online and my ebay user name includes the name of my local area , so it may give off the impression I find a lot of stuff from here 

but when I clicked on there user name it said they only had a feedback score of 1 , meaning they've never actually bought anything on ebay , they also claimed to be from the same area where I live but I've never heard of them before . 

they also mentioned the possibility of an inperson meeting to trade or swap items which considering the major covid 19 outbreak at the moment seems like an unlikely scenario . 

the whole thing seemed innocent enough but something about it did come across as off , and most of my local history items are part of my private collection and not for sale anyways unless I had duplicates which are few


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 18, 2020)

it would make me suspicious also, but i have run into low feed back that was due to the seller changing their ebay name. if you are interested in doing business with them have them meet you at the police parking lot. most of the police departments here have safe spots set up with cameras for in person transactions.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 18, 2020)

This has SCAM/PHISING written all over it.  I may be wrong, but it isn't worth the risk.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2020)

He's on Ebay but never bought anything, from your local area but you but you don't know him (small town i guess), he wants to meet you in person to do business during the outbreak. 1-2-3 strikes your out! Might be innocent but why does he sound so guilty? If you have nothing to sell just tell him anything I have to sell gets listed on my site. Just be smart what ever your choice. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Dec 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He's on Ebay but never bought anything, from your local area but you but you don't know him (small town i guess), he wants to meet you in person to do business during the outbreak. 1-2-3 strikes your out! Might be innocent but why does he sound so guilty? If you have nothing to sell just tell him anything I have to sell gets listed on my site. Just be smart what ever your choice.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I find on ebay its actually fairly common for accounts to have zero or only 1 as feedback score , I've sold a number of books online and the buyer had accounts like that 


but something about this message seemed off and I got the feeling they were trying to feel me out as to what I had . trust these days is so limited , was a story on the news the other day . someone actually robbed Wayne Gretzyk's 80 year old father of hockey sticks and such items to resell on the black market . sounds like they knew him or befriended him and stole stuff from his garage . 


I also don't really sell local items if there part of my private collection and obviously list anything that is actually for sale but meeting inperson during covid isn't likely going to happen


----------



## RCO (Dec 18, 2020)

bubbas dad said:


> it would make me suspicious also, but i have run into low feed back that was due to the seller changing their ebay name. if you are interested in doing business with them have them meet you at the police parking lot. most of the police departments here have safe spots set up with cameras for in person transactions.



I've heard of that before , there is police stations that do such if you have doubts about the buyer/seller . 

they never told me what there name was , just claimed to live in the same area , there ebay name didn't mean anything to me or remind me of any local names , but there could be people active on ebay here that I don't know , as its online and has a lot of users


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 18, 2020)

Buyers can se were sellers live right below the shipping cost of an item listed. I’ve been doing eBay for around 2 years and have had a couple weird messages we’re I just think there scam don’t message back and forget all about them.


----------



## Len (Dec 18, 2020)

This person might be a transitional tech challenged oldie that uses ebay for reference but doesn't like knowing plastic money. Probably wants a little something for his own collection, perhaps. Okay that is the optimist. The other side of the coin is your safety factor. "Choose wisely."  --Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

I changed my Ebay name and it did not zero out my sales or purchases as I thought it would. You are still the same person just a different name. I was worried about losing my rating for nothing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

I deal on ebay also and have had my share of scams. i bought a killer Patented hamilton bottle from England and the guy claimed it was lost in the post. i really believe he never really sent it. i had quite a time recovering my money. Its all based on what you tell eBay. if you say you shipped it they pretty much take it at face value. They do nothing until you say,"Hey i got scammed!".


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Your wise being wary.


----------



## RCO (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> Your wise being wary.



forgot to mention when I clicked on there ebay profile its really weird , I mentioned it only has a feedback score of 1 

but it also says there based in Australia , first joined ebay in 2014 and the 1 feedback score they have is from 2017 

so it just seems really off but there initial message makes reference to specific towns in this area and even a specific book published about it , so it seems like they had some connection to my area . 

but the account there using is just so weird I wouldn't even consider setting up any sort of in person sale at this point , I'd sell them items posted on ebay if they paid obviously but no to anything off the site


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Its not un common for a person to set up an account and they dont use it. i dealt with a person whos account was from 2012 and they only had 9 deals done. They probably are from your area. Not sure how the meeting would happen. They could be in canada now.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I changed my Ebay name and it did not zero out my sales or purchases as I thought it would. You are still the same person just a different name. I was worried about losing my rating for nothing.


*I had forgotten about this.  I too have changed my feeBay user id (many many moons ago) and nothing changed, ratings, personal, finance, etc. all stayed the same.*


brent little said:


> I deal on ebay also and have had my share of scams. i bought a killer Patented hamilton bottle from England and the guy claimed it was lost in the post. i really believe he never really sent it. i had quite a time recovering my money. Its all based on what you tell eBay. if you say you shipped it they pretty much take it at face value. They do nothing until you say,"Hey i got scammed!".


*I've had good luck with the feeBay returns system, (rarely used) though sometimes it takes quite a bit of time.  Never dealt with in international seller so that could have been the problem.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> *I had forgotten about this.  I to have changed my feeBay user id (many many moons ago) and nothing changed, ratings, personal, finance, etc. all stayed the same.
> 
> I've had good luck with the feeBay returns system, (rarely used) though sometimes it takes quite a bit of time.  Never dealt with in international seller so that could have been the problem.*


Me too, use PayPal they can be your ace in the hole so to speak.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RNorwood (Dec 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I changed my Ebay name and it did not zero out my sales or purchases as I thought it would. You are still the same person just a different name. I was worried about losing my rating for nothing.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Did you lose your feedback?


----------



## jmv (Dec 23, 2020)

I presume this is someone unsavvy who spotted a previous item and is now bored in solitude, and wants to see more. However, as you have nothing to offer, you need to do nothing more than tell him you have nothing available right now, but feel free to follow for more in the future.

The Australia connection is what makes it weird, but people do more around, and it is possible someone has relocated.

The presumption that they want to deal ‘off-ebay’ is also a risk and to be avoided. Phishing is a risk, but their unfamiliarity with such trades is likely to result in lowball offers well below market rates. Not worth the hassle on any day, especially not now.

I’m not convinced this is an outright con, as there is not enough information here, but their followup reply to a polite response will be more revealing of their intentions I think. Take care, happy Christmas!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 23, 2020)

RNorwood said:


> Did you lose your feedback?


No I do not believe I lost any of my ratings, sales and such.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Dec 23, 2020)

jmv said:


> I presume this is someone unsavvy who spotted a previous item and is now bored in solitude, and wants to see more. However, as you have nothing to offer, you need to do nothing more than tell him you have nothing available right now, but feel free to follow for more in the future.
> 
> The Australia connection is what makes it weird, but people do more around, and it is possible someone has relocated.
> 
> ...



think your right they saw a previous add and though I might have other items related to it that they'd actually want . 

I've never actually sold them anything ever as far as I know . 

never heard anything back and I don't plan to make them any specific offers at this time as I don't really have anything I'd want to sell them anyways 

and who wants to meet in person during covid


----------



## relic rescuer (Dec 23, 2020)

RCO said:


> I've heard of that before , there is police stations that do such if you have doubts about the buyer/seller .
> 
> they never told me what there name was , just claimed to live in the same area , there ebay name didn't mean anything to me or remind me of any local names , but there could be people active on ebay here that I don't know , as its online and has a lot of users


You'd think that someone that wants you to trust them would post their name right off? Sounds a little suspicious to me too. You might want to look into reporting the whole thing.


----------



## mike garrett (Dec 23, 2020)

so much *BS. they love doning this,they like all the pres. if you can get there e-mail, i would ,have something to say. to them! *


----------



## RCO (Dec 24, 2020)

relic rescuer said:


> You'd think that someone that wants you to trust them would post their name right off? Sounds a little suspicious to me too. You might want to look into reporting the whole thing.



it states there first name but not a full name , at least I don't think there ebay name is there name 

I never heard anything back and I don't plan on trying to connect with them during covid . it doesn't sound like they have anything I'd be interested in and only want to buy items from me that aren't for sale to begin with


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 24, 2020)

RCO said:


> I got a weird message request on ebay the other day , looking for a second opinion if it may be a red flag or not ?
> 
> it seemed innocent enough , someone wrote saying they were interested in obtaining items related to my local areas history , such as books , postcards , maps etc . I have at times previously posted things for sale online and my ebay user name includes the name of my local area , so it may give off the impression I find a lot of stuff from here
> 
> ...



Believe it or not there are people who have never bought anything on ebay !!!  (I'm one of them). I also live in a small community (<600 persons) and I don't know all of them. Stay clear personally during Covid - but otherwise maybe just a touch paranoid?


----------

